# Charles Augustus Aiken on being valiant for truth against minimalist Christianity



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 8, 2022)

We have heard pleadings for a thing so good in itself, and in measure good for so many practical reasons, as Christian union, which we find ourselves compelled to watch with double scrutiny since they would reduce to such a minimum the truth that we may be allowed to profess and proclaim, and for which we are permitted to be valiant, and since from that minimum so much is excluded that has been in the past so inspiring to Christian hope, so sustaining to Christian strength and heroism.

This is an evil day for polemics and scholastics, and dogmatists and denominationalists. The only man who may be valiant without falling into disrepute is the irenic; he may be as dogmatic and combative as you please. We involuntarily call to mind the unpopularity of Elijah, the troubler of Israel, with Ahab. In the view of some there are no other troublers of Israel like the persistent, aggressive believers in truth.

For more, see:









Charles Augustus Aiken on being valiant for truth against minimalist Christianity


We have heard pleadings for a thing so good in itself, and in measure good for so many practical reasons, as Christian union, which we find ourselves compelled to watch with double scrutiny since t…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------

